# AM/ED/FR-Tour am 28./29.4. um Regensburg (oder lokaler FR/DH-Spot)



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2012)

Moin Moin aus dem hohen Norden,
jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg Interesse an einer Freeride/Enduro/Allmountain-Runde am Samstag oder Sonntag 28./29. April? Gerne nicht zu früh am Tage.
Ich bin mit dem FR-Hardtail da und würde zügige Runden bis 40km und gmütliche Runden bis 60km unterstützen. Ansonsten immer auch gerne gemütlich, bin kein Fit****er

Ansonsten komme ich auch zu eurem lokalen FR/DH-Spot (sollte in Radentfernung sein, nur nix zu heftiges, da ich max. einen Fullfacehelm mitbringe.

Freue mich schon auf euch!


----------



## psx0407 (16. April 2012)

servus,
an dem von dir angesprochenen wochenende werde ich am sonntag, den 29.04., fahren, allerdings am vormittag (ab ca. 1000). sofern´s wetter halbwegs trocken ist, wird es eine enduro-runde werden (ca. 40km, fullface nicht nötig).
ich schreibe ein paar tage vorher hier nochmal rein wie´s aussieht.
wenn du lust und zeit hast, kannst gerne kommen.

viele grüße !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2012)

Klingt super


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2012)

Kann jemand günstig Unterkunft in Regensburg empfehlen? DJH ist voll


----------



## psx0407 (17. April 2012)

http://www.mcdreamshotels.de/startseite,5.html

billiger kenne ich nix auf anhieb...

psx0407


----------



## mad_caddy (18. April 2012)

Versuch es mal hier: http://www.brooklane-hostel.de/


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2012)

Hab was gefunden Danke für die Tipps, die waren leider beide schon auf der schwarzen Liste.


----------



## psx0407 (24. April 2012)

servus lord shadow,
hast noch lust, am sonntag, 29.04. ab 1000 auf einer endurorunde im raum regensburg mitzufahren ?
treffpunkt wäre bei der fitcom in der frankenstraße (nahe dultplatz).
keine ahnung wo du nun untergebracht bist, ggf. kann ich dich aufgabeln, wenn´s auf meiner anfahrtstrecke liegt.
sag mal an.   
gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Manfred S (25. April 2012)

bei mir schaut es schon mal gut aus.
Wo wartest Du? auf der Kanalseite oder bei der Frankenstraße?
ich melde mich noch bei Dir.


----------



## Christendorf (25. April 2012)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende auch in Regensburg und würde mich gerne eurer Gruppe anschließen um noch ein paar Trails kennen zu lernen.


----------



## psx0407 (25. April 2012)

logisch, es kann sich anschliessen wer lust hat !  

treffpunkt wäre 1000 direkt vor fitness first (eingang).

gruß.
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2012)

So, wieder unter den Lebenden
Ich bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich wohne gerade in der Wöhrdstr., sollte also kein Problem sein, zum Treffpunkt zu kommen (habe noch nicht gegoogelt).


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2012)

Da?
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=o...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA


----------



## psx0407 (28. April 2012)

knapp daneben.

richtig wäre da:

http://maps.google.de/maps?client=o...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ8gEwAA

psx0407


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2012)

Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen

Danke aber an Chris für die nette Runde. Ich bin gut KO.


----------



## psx0407 (29. April 2012)

...wir waren zu fünft und haben bis 10:12 uhr am eingang von fitness first (grosser parkplatz) gewartet.

welche runde seid ihr gefahren ?

psx0407


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2012)

Aber am markierten Platz in der Frankenstraße war niemand?

Wir sind Richtung Westen die Donau runter und Trails ums Walderlebnisheim oder so gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christendorf (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mich nur an die google maps bilder gehalten und die zeigen anscheinend was falsches an. War auf jeden Fall trotzdem ein Spass. Ich hoffe doch bei euch auch.


----------



## psx0407 (2. Mai 2012)

klaro hatten wir auch unseren spaß.
wir haben uns in den trails im raum etterzhausen aufgehalten und sind dann rüber richtung rieglinger forst.
falls wieder mal interesse besteht, einfach hier wieder reinschreiben.
gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2012)




----------

